# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - default = parazgjedhur

## baobabi

E para qe duhet perkthyer

Suksese

----------


## DArtur21

> default – i parazgjedhur; i zgjedhur automatikisht/vete/vetvetiu



default=standart => pavaresisht se vjen nga latinishtja fjala "standart" eshte shume me nderkombtare se "default". Edhe ne deget e tjera teknike fjala "standart" perdoret tashme prej dhjetra vitesh. Informatika eshte dege teknike, pra s'ka pse ben perjashtim.




> default – normal





> default – parazgjedhur

----------


## Elian70

default=percaktuar ose perzgjedhur

----------


## MiriMarku

default=baze

----------

